# Ummmm.....dry, wet, or protected?



## Timo (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey SoCal, I'm headed out your way for Butterfield. Looks like the route is O.C. to Oceanside and then back. What type of system are most people running on your wheels out there; dry tubes and kev tires? slime tubes? thorn resistant tubes? Mr. Tuffies? Or can yu get away with racing tires and dry tubes.

Thx....


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Timo said:


> Hey SoCal, I'm headed out your way for Butterfield. Looks like the route is O.C. to Oceanside and then back. What type of system are most people running on your wheels out there; dry tubes and kev tires? slime tubes? thorn resistant tubes? Mr. Tuffies? Or can yu get away with racing tires and dry tubes.
> 
> Thx....


I've always run regular tires/tubes and generally haven't had a problem. YMMV tho

M


----------

